# I LOVE my Novel Twist & other stuff haul!



## Ms. Z (Jul 23, 2007)

1 Basic & 1 Pro Brush Set 
Warm Pearlizer
Lipglass  - Gadabout & Perfectly Pink
Powder Blush  - Out of Bounds 
Ether e/s
*I skipped on the Sun Twist bp because it looked too much like Peaceful bp

BB Stonewashed Nudes Palette
BB Sandwash Pink l/s
BB Tulle l/l

Clinique Totally Neutral Colour Surge Eye Shadow Trio
Milani Black Magic liner & eye glimmer in 02 Blackened Blue


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 23, 2007)

nice haul.  i like the pro brush set.
suntwist does look similar to peaceful and softdew didn't show up on me.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 23, 2007)

great haul! I'm loving the brush set and ether, have fun =)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 23, 2007)

Great haul Z! Great meeting you as well!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Great haul Z! Great meeting you as well!_

 
Thanks. You too!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 23, 2007)

those shoes are AB FAB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sigwing (Jul 23, 2007)

Great pics & congrats on that haul!!!
Hey, is that a fall Clinique e/s trio?  I LOVE that!  I saw a pic of their fall collection & I'm really looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 

 
_Great pics & congrats on that haul!!!
Hey, is that a fall Clinique e/s trio? I LOVE that! I saw a pic of their fall collection & I'm really looking forward to seeing it._

 
Yes it is.  I also liked a couple more from the Fall Collection (a few are LE, but not this one) including the Egyptian cream liner.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 24, 2007)

How pretty! I love the packaging of Novel Twist.


----------



## Stormy (Jul 24, 2007)

Great haul, I can't wait to get my novel twist stuff!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 30, 2007)

The end my July shopping
L'oreal Target Red l/s​


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 31, 2007)

great haul! i love my brush sets and warm pearlizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 isn't the 181se so cute?


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 31, 2007)

I LOVE the pro brush set in the Novel Twist collection! One of the most worth-while things I have EVER bought from MAC.


----------



## steph0891 (Jul 31, 2007)

ooo can't wait to get my order too! ether looks pretty...now lemming...


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, great stuff!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 3, 2007)

Last of my July purchases

Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet+ foundation.  I'm l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vin' it! 
 
*FYI:* Out of Bounds blush & Gadabout l/g are definate must haves; I'm considering buying back-ups!


----------



## n_c (Aug 3, 2007)

omg...i love that bb palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice haul btw


----------



## missbliss2 (Sep 27, 2008)

where are the pics? I don't see anything.


----------



## Care (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missbliss2* 

 
_where are the pics? I don't see anything._

 

this thread is over a year old lol


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome packaging of Novel Twist


----------

